# wife is racist towards non-whites



## kevin2012 (May 26, 2017)

Troll -Amp


----------



## adamsmithers55 (May 23, 2017)

Interesting. Immigration and birth patterns have changed the country forever so there's no going back. I've found that just being more exposed helps as there are large numbers of immigrants and just talking to them helps.

Maybe go to a mexican restaurant or indian or Chinese restaurant? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

kevin2012 said:


> my wife and I both reside in the united states.
> 
> she is terrified of the nations changing demographics.
> 
> How do I explain to her that the concept of human races doesn't exist so it doesn't matter if america was even like 1% white.


Based on the other thread you started, you are terrified of it too. Why is that?

How do you explain to her, you ask? Why not just point out some articles published on this topic, which can be found on the internet. 

What is your real question?


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

kevin2012 said:


> my wife and I both reside in the united states.
> 
> she is terrified of the nations changing demographics.
> 
> How do I explain to her that the concept of human races doesn't exist so it doesn't matter if america was even like 1% white.


You could get her DNA tested so she can see her own genetic ethnicity. There may be a few surprises there....

https://www.ancestry.co.uk/dna/?s_k...64490&o_lid=64490&o_sch=Paid+Search+Non+Brand


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

kevin2012 said:


> my wife and I both reside in the united states.
> 
> she is terrified of the nations changing demographics.
> 
> How do I explain to her that the concept of human races doesn't exist so it doesn't matter if america was even like 1% white.


Go on a holiday in an Asian country, see how the people live, see how wonderful they are. Sounds like you and your wife haven't ever lived or traveled outside of the united states. The world doesn't start and end with the United States, break that siege mentality!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

This will not end well...


----------



## Celtic (Apr 7, 2017)

aine said:


> ...Sounds like you and your wife haven't ever lived or traveled outside of the united states. The world doesn't start and end with the United States, break that siege mentality!


This. As a non-American living in America this never fails to surprise me. I get that America has a lot of cultural and geographical variety to offer so in many ways people don't feel the need to go abroad for that aspect. However what you do experience in America is very much just the tip of a massive iceberg of what is out there and that skewers a lot of people's outlooks. It's akin to drinking heavily watered down whiskey instead of having it straight. 

With all due respect; the world isn't as scary and terrible as I've heard a lot of Americans make it out to be. Ideas like freedom, hard work, good morals and family values are certainly not limited to America, not by a long shot but since a vast majority of Americans are told these are exclusively American values, they seem to imagine the rest of the world as a lawless wasteland. I've travelled all over Europe, the Middle-East, Far East and Africa. These 'American' values are about as unique as vanilla ice-cream. Sure there are some places that don't posses them but they are easily in the minority on the global scale. 

OP take your wife to Europe. Start somewhere very easy like the United Kingdom (English speaking, lots of similar customs) and see how other people live. Another observation I've made about America is that here, the divide between different ethnicities is more prominent than in the United Kingdom and Europe. Here race often seems to be brought to the forefront while in other places, it's not made out to be that much of an issue. Don't live in fear and worry over nothing OP.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

lol this guy...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I agree with what some others have said - there are a lot of really nice places in the world. There are a lot of people with good ideas out there. I have no problem with them moving into the US.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

kevin2012 said:


> my wife and I both reside in the united states.
> 
> she is terrified of the nations changing demographics.
> 
> How do I explain to her that the concept of human races doesn't exist so it doesn't matter if america was even like 1% white.


This new thread seems like the "relationship slant" of OP's original thread. Like other posters, I am wondering what his real question is.

Despite what research suggests, nearly everyone has a common understanding of what constitutes "race" and that understanding is developed through years of life experience. Good luck persuading your wife that "race" doesn't even exist...

And by the way, I'm skeptical of this thread's title. If your wife is concerned about trends of the nation's demographics or even exhibits a preference for people of her own race (which likely makes her feel most comfortable, for example) that's not racist, per se. Saying your wife is racist toward non-whites is like saying she's a white supremacist (e.g. David Duke). Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm seeing this repeated a lot lately in other discussions--that there's no such thing as race. I have to say I'm bewildered by it. Am I no longer allowed to say that my wife is a different race than me? Her skin is darker than mine and all of her ancestors hailed from Asia. Why do I still see a question about what race I am on government forms that I fill out? Did they not get the memo?

The only thing I worry about is the changing cultural demographics of this country. Different countries have values that are not in line with the values that made the US very prosperous and comfortable. Some people come from places that are not as tolerant or hard-working as people in the US. If those values become instilled in our children and grandchildren, what will happen to us?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

It is always interesting how people miss their own misgivings.



> The only thing I worry about is the changing cultural demographics of this country. Different countries have values that are not in line with the values that made the US very prosperous and comfortable. Some people come from places that are not as tolerant or hard-working as people in the US. If those values become instilled in our children and grandchildren, what will happen to us?


You do realize this is EXACTLY how America was founded right? This is the same exact thinking which led many people, including poor whites, to be discriminated against and have laws in place to oppress them, while making this country "prosperous and comfortable" for a select set of people.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I'm seeing this repeated a lot lately in other discussions--that there's no such thing as race. I have to say I'm bewildered by it. Am I no longer allowed to say that my wife is a different race than me? Her skin is darker than mine and all of her ancestors hailed from Asia. Why do I still see a question about what race I am on government forms that I fill out? Did they not get the memo?
> 
> The only thing I worry about is the changing cultural demographics of this country. Different countries have values that are not in line with the values that made the US very prosperous and comfortable. *Some people come from places that are not as tolerant or hard-working as people in the US.* If those values become instilled in our children and grandchildren, what will happen to us?


:scratchhead:

Which countries are you thinking of when you worry about persons migrating from places with people that are not as hardworking as the U.S.?


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Keke24 said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Which countries are you thinking of when you worry about persons migrating from places with people that are not as hardworking as the U.S.?


Oh yeah, I've seen this game before. We're supposed to pretend that every culture is equal, right? Otherwise, we're "racist." Nobody's got better food, or better music than another. Nobody's more driven or capitalist than his neighbor. 

What I've noticed in my travels is that cultures closer to the equator seem to not be as industrious or hardworking as those closer to the poles. I don't think it is geography, but more coincidence. But you see northern Europe supporting southern Europe. You have the Chinese and Japanese outpacing their neighbors in Malaysia and Indonesia. You have parts of the Middle East and Asia focusing on Koran study over Science and Engineering, leading to a dearth of practical skills.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> It is always interesting how people miss their own misgivings.
> 
> You do realize this is EXACTLY how America was founded right? This is the same exact thinking which led many people, including poor whites, to be discriminated against and have laws in place to oppress them, while making this country "prosperous and comfortable" for a select set of people.


Then whoever thought like this clearly _misjudged_ the culture and potential of those who were ultimately allowed to immigrate. And if you oppress people, especially those with potential, you're shooting yourself in the foot. 

But if we're going to pretend that there are no differences between cultures, or that no cultures is more predisposed to industriousness, education, and prosperity than another, you're being willfully naive.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Honestly, Mr. President, you have better things to do than trolling TAM! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There are a lot of differences between cultures, they are not the same. I think though that people somehow assume that among those differences, the US is the "best". I don't see that. The US does pretty well, but it is by no means the leader in every category. 

If you look at the whole planet, I don't think the equator vs poles holds very true. India has its act together a lot more than Nepal. China more than Mongolia or Siberia. Singapore does very well (and its basically on the equator). Equatorial countries in south america are in better shape than some of the more northern ones. 

For most of history southern Europe had its act together (Greece, Rome, Byzantium), than did northern Europe. Scandinavia was pretty backwards until a century or two ago. Mesoamerica was a lot more technologically advanced than north america before contact with Europe. 





Tatsuhiko said:


> Oh yeah, I've seen this game before. We're supposed to pretend that every culture is equal, right? Otherwise, we're "racist." Nobody's got better food, or better music than another. Nobody's more driven or capitalist than his neighbor.
> 
> What I've noticed in my travels is that cultures closer to the equator seem to not be as industrious or hardworking as those closer to the poles. I don't think it is geography, but more coincidence. But you see northern Europe supporting southern Europe. You have the Chinese and Japanese outpacing their neighbors in Malaysia and Indonesia. You have parts of the Middle East and Asia focusing on Koran study over Science and Engineering, leading to a dearth of practical skills.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Oh yeah, I've seen this game before. We're supposed to pretend that every culture is equal, right? Otherwise, we're "racist." Nobody's got better food, or better music than another. Nobody's more driven or capitalist than his neighbor.
> 
> *What I've noticed in my travels is that cultures closer to the equator seem to not be as industrious or hardworking as those closer to the poles.* I don't think it is geography, but more coincidence. But you see northern Europe supporting southern Europe. You have the Chinese and Japanese outpacing their neighbors in Malaysia and Indonesia. You have parts of the Middle East and Asia focusing on Koran study over Science and Engineering, leading to a dearth of practical skills.


I asked this very simple question because I am genuinely interested in the perceptions of others on the industriousness of other countries. There really is no need for you to jump to the conclusion that such a question was intended to convey that all cultures should be equal, you're racist, blah blah blah.

Now as to the meat of your response in bold, that's very interesting. I've heard one other gentleman say the very same thing. He was a German chef who had launched two restaurants in the Caribbean island I was living in at the time. He thought his staff was lazy. I did an internship at one of his restaurants, and I concurred with his observation. However what was even more glaring, was his extremely poor leadership style. I couldn't help but feel that his poor leadership was the primary reason staff was not motivated, hardworking staff didn't stick around and staff with initial good intentions eventually got caught up in the general slow-go work culture.

What's also interesting is that my academic and professional experiences in the U.S. were the exact opposite. I attended 2 universities. At both of them, international students (primarily African, Caribbean and Nepali students) generally tended to be more interested in school and had better grades. In the work environment, of the 34 people on my staff, only 2 were Americans, and that was definitely not due to discrimination. By the time I left, I had to fire both of the locals for substandard performance and theft. 

Whether or not there may be some truth to the idea that countries closer to the equator are less industrious, I think persons who tend to take the risk of moving to another country, are typically the ones who want a better quality of life and better job opportunities. So it's interesting that while some countries are concerned about brain drain, others are concerned that migrants could introduce their culture of a poorer work ethic.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Then whoever thought like this clearly _misjudged_ the culture and potential of those who were ultimately allowed to immigrate. And if you oppress people, especially those with potential, you're shooting yourself in the foot.


 People still think like this and it has never stopped. 



> But if we're going to pretend that there are no differences between cultures, or that no cultures is more predisposed to industriousness, education, and prosperity than another, you're being willfully naive.


See, this is you trying to conflate issues. If you want to pretend this way to alter my argument, cool. Cultures are different, I said nothing different. I judge PEOPLE not entire CULTURES. Predisposed is suspiciously close to the same argument white and black separatists, insert any race you want, make when arguing the merits of their culture and or race over others.

We won't see eye to eye on this so, we just disagree on how we read each others words.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

kevin2012 said:


> my wife and I both reside in the united states.
> 
> she is terrified of the nations changing demographics.
> 
> How do I explain to her that the concept of human races doesn't exist so it doesn't matter if america was even like 1% white.


Terrified or racist? Which is it?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

How does that make her a racist?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

aine said:


> Go on a holiday in an Asian country, see how the people live, see how wonderful they are. Sounds like you and your wife haven't ever lived or traveled outside of the united states. The world doesn't start and end with the United States, break that siege mentality!



Yes, take her to an Asian country, the vast majority of which (China, Japan, Korea, etc), are racially homogeneous and don't take any immigrants at all. That's not really where you want to go if your message is show the advantages of multiculturalism. Don't get me wrong, I have lived in Asia, and I love it. But it's NOT a bastion of tolerance and racial harmony, quite the opposite.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

OP, my question is why did you marry a racist if you don't share her values? I think I'd have gotten that sorted out beforehand.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

kevin2012 said:


> How do I explain to her that the concept of human races doesn't exist



Not to get into detail on this, but even among the most progressive academics, no one contends races "don't exist". Some contend it's a cultural construct, others claim it's biological. Since forensic DNA analysis can very accurately identify a person's race from a single hair, I lean on the biological side. But other academics argue that DNA is really testing ancestry, not race, and others counter that race IS ancestry, and others disagree, and so those arguments always boil down to the differing definitions of race.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> How does that make her a racist?


Only non-whites are allowed to love their people and their culture and heritage. That is good. Mexicans who are proud to be Mexican in the US? Great! Whites who are proud of their heritage, however, are evil and must be expunged. Blacks proud to be black? WWKnS! White and proud? Nazi!

OP, consider something: is your wife really wrong? Have you taken the time to learn what happens to communities that become "diverse"? It's not a positive thing.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Being proud of your ancestry does not make you a racist. Feeling that you are BETTER than others because of your ancestry does make you a racist. If your wife is scared of other races, then this is a problem and she should learn that there is good and bad in any race, religion, or nationality. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> Being proud of your ancestry does not make you a racist. Feeling that you are BETTER than others because of your ancestry does make you a racist. If your wife is scared of other races, then this is a problem and she should learn that there is good and bad in any race, religion, or nationality.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk




This, exactly my thoughts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Kivlor said:


> Only non-whites are allowed to love their people and their culture and heritage. That is good. Mexicans who are proud to be Mexican in the US? Great! Whites who are proud of their heritage, however, are evil and must be expunged. *Blacks proud to be black? WWKnS! *White and proud? Nazi!
> 
> OP, consider something: is your wife really wrong? Have you taken the time to learn what happens to communities that become "diverse"? It's not a positive thing.


What does that mean?

I'm pretty neutral about being balck. What does annoy me is being asked constantly what am I. When I say black, a whole host of follow up questions come out: Is your mother white and so on.

I also get annoyed when someone suggests that I look like something else, hispanic, Indian, anything non- white, like it's supposed to be compliment. I think not!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Theseus said:


> Not to get into detail on this, but even among the most progressive academics, no one contends races "don't exist". Some contend it's a cultural construct, others claim it's biological. Since forensic DNA analysis can very accurately identify a person's race from a single hair, I lean on the biological side. But other academics argue that DNA is really testing ancestry, not race, and others counter that race IS ancestry, and others disagree, and so those arguments always boil down to the differing definitions of race.


The distinctions we use to define race exist, but only as long as they're considered useful. I'd say that the usefulness of them is rapidly waning.

To say that you're Asian for instance, conjures a mental image of physical appearance, but to say that a Japanese = a Chinese = a Hmong is absurd. Completely different cultures, value systems, etc.

Stand a black person from the U.S. next to a guy from Ethiopia and a Australian Aborigine. All three are considered "black", but chances are they look very dissimilar, and again--their cultures, histories etc are completely different. How useful is it really to just label them all "black" and be done with it?

These distinctions we use to delineate race seem to me increasingly arbitrary, and really don't do anything useful. It would be the same if we decided that left-handed people are a race, because they share a physical characteristic. Our tribalism is so ingrained into us that we NEED to be able to separate US from THEM, and the easiest way to do that on a large scale is often skin-tone. But what value does that actually add to society, other than to assuage our tribal urges?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Mai noho a makamaka ilio, i ka huelo ka ike.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Mai noho a makamaka ilio, i ka huelo ka ike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I googled this, and I still don't get it.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Keke24 said:


> I think persons who tend to take the risk of moving to another country, are typically the ones who want a better quality of life and better job opportunities. So it's interesting that while some countries are concerned about brain drain, others are concerned that migrants could introduce their culture of a poorer work ethic.


Immigrants ain't what they used to be! Less immigrants these days want to work hard for a better life in new country than the immigrants of yesteryear. 

Many immigrants are economic migrants who come with an open hand and heads filled with delusions that prosperous nations have money-laden streets of gold. Many don't want to work. Many don't want to learn the language. Many don't assimilate. Many don't respect the laws.

I'm all for people switching countries, working hard, and making a better life for their families. I'm not for people switching countries to exploit them, practice lawlessness, and pollute cultures. 

All else equal regarding opportunities, certain groups of immigrants have proven themselves to be more industrious than others over the years. If we turn a blind eye to this, it doesn't make the truth any less true.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> I'm pretty neutral about being balck. What does annoy me is being asked constantly what am I. When I say black, a whole host of follow up questions come out: Is your mother white and so on.
> 
> I also get annoyed when someone suggests that I look like something else, hispanic, Indian, anything non- white, like it's supposed to be compliment. I think not!


It's short for "We wuz Kangz 'n sheet." And it is meant to mock racist black Americans, particularly those who promote the "black Egyptian hypothesis."

I had a link for this, but TAM insists on embedding the link and thumbnail, and I really don't want that on this one. Very NSFW. Extremely racist black people and extremely explicit language. Go to youtube, and search "mr. metokur we wuz kangz" and it'll be the first video if you're interested. ~18 minutes. Or, if you don't want a mocking take on it, and want to see it in its unadulterated form, go to youtube and search "Gadzi Kodzo". Then watch. Unbelievably NSFW or kids though. You've been warned.

To shorten it. Everything accomplished in history was by black people, and white people just stole it, and rewrote the names. Shakespeare? Black. Was the first POTUS George Washtington? Nope. A black Moor was. Ancient Greeks? All blacks, and the white people are all just parasites that rewrote history. Totes serious. 

See also the Uhuru Movement.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

kevin2012 said:


> my wife and I both reside in the united states.
> 
> she is terrified of the nations changing demographics.
> 
> How do I explain to her that the concept of human races doesn't exist so it doesn't matter if america was even like 1% white.


How do I explain to you the concept of differing biology, culture, and ideology, and that if you replaced one group of people with another, the new group wouldn't magically become the group they replaced in biology, culture or ideology? This seems so basic that I honestly don't have an answer.

Let me ask you this: 

Is Arizona the same place culturally with the same values that it was 200 years ago, when the population was 99% Apache? The same religion? The same customs? Laws? Same bloodlines? 

Is Ontario still just as much a Wyandot culture as it was before settlement? Does it still have the same religion and customs and laws? Same blood?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

People have their prejudices and they try to side with the groups that will do the most for them.

Many black Americans who have dealt with immigrants from black Africa and to a lesser extent from the Caribbean will tell you how we just don't get along.

Black Africans have what we consider outdated opinions about women and how to treat them. Since many of them feel lucky to have left their country and therefore, special, they look down on black Americans in general. A friend of my mother's who is a retired radiologist on the East Coast said he noticed that Black Africans will avoid to the extent possible black professionals, ie they prefer to go to white doctors...... until they can't find one.

At the same time, they bring their customs to our shores, this same radiologist said that he has examined women who have gotten female circumcision and it is so disgusting.


----------

